# Found some vintage planes...



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I'm heading on my first outing to check out what I believe to be some vintage hand planes. Can anyone take a peek at these photos and let me know what to expect, in terms of value, and what I should be cognizant of when purchasing? I've got experience flattening and sharpening by own (new) planes, but this is my first time with vintage.

I've already reviewed this great site, but any other resources you recommend will be welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG, the motherlode.
pic 1) The bullose plane up top is very valuable. $100-$200 unless a Preston, then more. 
pic 2) The infilll plane on the left is very valuable $200-$400 depending upon brand. Look for "Norris" or "Spiers" on the cap. The scraper behind it is very desirable, $100 or so if a Stanley. Check for the type of stamp on the iron.
I'd buy every plane in that picture beside the one in the box.
pic 3) That low angle knuckle is very desirable. $50-$100 probably depending upon the brand. 
pic 4) lots of desirable users there. The little bullnose 75 seems to fetch a decent price $50, I'd guess. Lots of standard Stanley bench planes. Check on the iron stamping and the number of dates behind the frog. That's a quick and dirty way to describe the types to planeheads.
pic 5) The Miller's Falls in the middle is very desirable but I don't know the price. Close to $100 I'd bet.
.
NOW, please PM me about what they want for that infill. If you get it for a song, I can make you some money. al


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Bertha, thanks for the info! Will keep you posted on what I am able to get my hands on!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, jack, jointer, and smoother.
.
The infill will be the best smoother around, assuming it's complete and not jacked up. A lot of guys that know what they're doing like the Miller's Falls smoother. I might buy that one anyway b/c I can see them becoming even more desirable/expensive in the near future. There's at least one Stanley #4 on that bookcase. Pick one with a keyhole shaped (not kidney bean shaped) lever cap, with a lateral adjuster, and three patent dates behind the frog. That'll give you a good chance of finding a quality type without bringing a dang computer with you.
.
The jack. It looks like there might be a couple of #6 foreplanes in there. If you've already got a #5, then the #6 might be a real addition to your collection. Use the same dating criteria above. 
.
The jointer. It's hard for me to tell what's on the bottom shelf alongside all those blocks. It like of looks like a #7 but I can't be sure. The #7 is a pretty standard jointer. You might like a #8 a bit better but the #7 will find plenty of use in your shop. Use the same dating above.
.
Don't forget to check on the price of that infill and the bullnose up top as well


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I saw that second photo and knew Al would be lusting for the infill.

"I'd buy every plane in that picture beside the one in the box." 
Wait, isn't that just like the one Don got a while back?

fonzie, a couple other sites that may help if you don't get overloaded.

The Superior Works has lots of information on Stanley planes.

Don W's website also has a lot of good info. Don is an LJ member and I'm sure will see this thread very shortly.

Edit: Yep, there he is. I think anytime the word plane pops up on LJ, Don's spidey sense goes off. Actually, it's more of a Yoda-esque use of the force.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

someone anyone push my eyeballs back in my head …. Berthas got em all nailed …


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al, may be a little high on the millers falls. I think he's good everywhere else. 
As for the craftsman in the box, IU have one I got for $15. I've seen them for sale for about $45, but don't think they sell for that. They are not bad users though.

If thats a #40 scrub, its worth between $50-$100. Maybe a little more if its in really good shape.
The scraper (maybe a #12) is $100+/-

Typically a rule of thumb, if its got rosewood its worth a little more than hardwood.


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow guys, thanks for all the info. JayT, I'll check out those links, I have a lot to learn! Don W, thanks for corroborating Al's assessment.

So you mention being in good shape. What should I be looking for to determine that? Rust? Any cracked parts? What are the common failure points that make refurbishing no longer worth it?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don, I was hesitant to attempt to price that MF. I defer to the experts on that one. I forgot about the scrub; it looks like a really nice one. Long blade, tall knob, clean cap; I'm guessing closer to $100 like you say. 
.
What do you think all that stuff is on the shelves? There's at least a kidney 4 1/2 in there. Some of those big boys look like #6's to me. Who makes that low angle block? Is there a #7 in there? There's all kinds of odds and ends weirdos in there that I don't have a clue about. Those are the ones I buy on the spot, lol.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The one in the second photo next to the scrub looks like a Sargent auto-set. I'm thinking those have their fans and can go for decent prices.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Look on the underside of the plane where the blade protrudes from the sole. This is the mouth. You don't want it chipped. Make sure there aren't any weld marks or cracks. Check to see if the iron it pitted. A broken wooden part isn't usually such a big deal (with the exception of the scraper, possibly). These are pretty bulletproof planes.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you're right, JT. I think there's another sargent block there. The one that looks like stamped steel. I think Don recently rehabbed one of those. The cat is coming out of the bag with sargents.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

In the 2nd photo, the plane in the middle looks like a Sargent auto set plane. I cant really tell but it looks like a #5 size… That one could be worth somewhere in the ball park of 100 dollars… If its smaller size then a #5 then it will be worth more…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Crap, I think that bullnose is a Preston.
.








.
I'll give you $100 cash for that Preston and I'm lowballing you badly. Just putting it out there if you can get it cheaper. If a guy named JusFine contacts you, just ignore him lol
http://www.htpaa.org.au/preston.php


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, that's an autoset.
.









.
$180 on Fleabay
.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Patd-1915-Sargent-708-Metal-Auto-Set-Plane-w-Wood-Handles-Stanley-3-Eqiv-/400264280919


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't mind rust, but it will depreciate the value. Rust can be removed if you don't mind putting in some time.

Look for breaks and cracks. (thay can hide well sometimes, so look close) Especially around the mouth, but other areas, the frog often breaks around the adjuster. You will see chips around the sides, but if they are small they typically don't hurt as a user.

Always take the cap off and look underneath. I've made the mistake of buying a plane not knowing the blade was broke. Also, you'll see if the frog is broke that way.

Make sure there is life left in the blade. Replacement blades can be had, but figure that cost in the purchase price if need be.

Cracked broken or missing wood pieces. I don't mind buying with any of these defects, but purchase price should reflect the repairs needed. Basically if the metal is all there, wood parts can be recreated.

Look at the japanning. Again, it can be replaced if its to bad, but price should be reflected.

Look at part 9 of this for restoration advice
And here is a list of resources
And a place to compare some prices


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll go $102 on the preston  (just kidding)

I don't see a sargent block, but I think the one shown is either a Stanley 65 (my second guess) or a craftsman 3742, which is did just restore, http://lumberjocks.com/replies/474422, its a Stanley 65 stamped as a craftsman. Its a beautiful plane either case.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Geez I guess you did find some planes!

What # is the Millers Falls….I like it, and it looks to be in nice shape, but was thinking it's worth more like $35-$50.

I've got a Sargent 714 that looks like this one… a little harder to come by than some.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I would go in there with cash in hand prepared to buy every single one (except the obvious cheapies or common ones).

Looks like there is enough there to justify dropping a few hundred bucks without a second thought. Worst case, you end up selling them and getting them into the hands of people who will use or fully appreciate them.

I scan estate sales for scores like this and have yet to find one with so many planes in one spot.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I'm with Doss. I'd go in there prepared to buy ALL of them. You could sell the Preston bullnose and the infill and recoop every dollar spent (most likely). Then, you'd have a Christmas stocking full of planes to do with as you will! I'm interested in both the bullnose and the infill, that's for sure. If they're a Preston and Norris/Spiers, I'd give $300 on the spot without blinking.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Knott, I'm not good with MF planes, owning none. But like you, I sure like them. Don, Smitty, or Dan would know exactly what it's worth. I'm thinking $50'ish after what Don said, maybe a bit less. Maybe it'll become yours soon!
.
If I every stumble upon a stash like this, I'm going to do exactly the same thing. Take a pic with my phone, post it, and start taking orders. Of course, I'd only be selling one or two out of that haul, lol


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

BUY BUY BUY. And +1 to Al, Dan and Dons comments on rarity and user values.

Doss beat me to the punch, I'd walk in with a wad of benjamins and start peeling them off real slow like. Although I could see the end price being four figures, if I'm counting right. At around 30 bench and blocks, thats 33 per, and not even including the rarer specimens folks have noted. If they are all rust & damage free on the main casting, I would be ok with 1k-ish. Especially if he's got some more wooden planes, I see one molder off to the left of pic2.

If and how far into 4 figures is up to you, your negotiating skills, and his desire for quick versus slow cash.

Keep us posted, I am twitching uncontrollably and cooing at my atm card. NMP - Needs More Pictures!!!

Make us proud,


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I would also go in Cash in hand, but not with more than you're willing to spend.

I liked ITNerd's comment, Make us proud. I think this is the sort of the thing many of us dream to stumble into


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^one of those, "I'll take the friggin lot of em!" strategies usually works out very, very well. Deals will be had.


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

OP here. I am waiting patiently for the person to get back to me with the a location so I can check these out in person! Hopefully some of them are still left…I have a feeling many people will be trying to get their hands on these.

On a separate note, does anything in this lot look good?


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with the guys who say go in there with a stack of cash, and ask for all of 'em. It's an investment that would probably pay off real quick…..or you'll end up like some of us, and it'll be your first hit of crack.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Are you teasing us now?


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Not at all! I am still learning…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The second set isn't as impressive. The one in the lower right looks like a #9 1/2, which is a great block $10-$20. Top left may be a handyman, which is a home owner type Stanley. They make a fair user but are much cheaper. maybe $10-$15

The top right is very interesting. It could be a $10 plane or a $1000 plane, hard to tell.

The middle right is a 220 or similar. Its decent fot a none movable mouth. $10

Left middle is a 110. Entry level block. $5


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd buy all those too…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

did I hear mention of a #60. That could be correct. If it is, I'd like that, I don't have a 60 yet. Not much difference between them. The 60 and 60 1/2 is just a cap color, and the 60 will have a chrome/silver, and a 9 1/2 is wider. If The middle right has an adjustable mouth, it could be a 9 1/2, but it looks like a fixed mouth so its a 2xx, probably a 220.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with Don (and LukieB). At first, I thought the one on the right middle was a 60 1/2. You think that mouth is fixed, Don? I can't tell from here. Maybe a 103 on the bottom left? Turn a quick knob. Top left Handyman, no thanks. I don't know what that freak is on the top right. What's with the offcenter slot? Post it on Handplanes of your Dreams. If those guys there have never seen it, BUY IT! Like Don said, it could be some rare pre-Victor, lol. Meh on the woodbodies. You'd spend 1/2 a lifetime recreating the wedge and iron. Sweeten the pot and give him $20 for the lot. 
.
If you snooze on that infill, you'll lose. If it's a Spiers (like I suspect), it'll be gone in a heartbeat for a stack of cash.
.








.
Here's one for sale for $299, which is a good price.
http://www.infill-planes.com/24/spiers-no-7-dovetailed-coffin-smoother-plane/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think Dan just refurbed one like the top right. I'm on my phone so it'll tale me forever to look
he may have only posted it on hpoyd.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Don, I'll have you know, I was typing that #60 comment when you commented on it. Are we having some type of plane telepathy?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Great minds think alike


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Quite a haul if you pick it up. You snag all those for a good price and you will be set.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

fonzie = rockstar


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Still no word from the vendor! I'm getting antsy…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Stay cool, bro. This is win win. 
unless you lose


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright, going to pick up the second set I posted. I realize they're nowhere near are great as the first set, but it is a start. I'll post more info when I get it. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There's a couple winners in there, Fonz. Handle it!


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright guys, I checked it out. The guy is a collector, so he knew what everything was worth. And the infill was sold the day before. But, here's what I ended up with:

Preston bullnose
Stanley no 12 scraper (missing iron)
Stanley 60 1/2 low angle block plane (with orig box)
Stanley bullnose 75
Stanley sweetheart #3 & #4
Stanley #5

I ended up paying $240 for the lot, which isn't exactly a bargain, but not too bad I hope.

So, how'd I do? Can't wait to start using these.


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

oh and I'll put pics up as soon as I can!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen :thumbsup:

Yeah, it's great to find those scores, but almost every one of them is accompanied with a collector who wants collector money for them.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You cleaned up, Fonzie. 
.
Preston bullnose…$100 (me) to $200
Stanley no 12 scraper (missing iron)...maybe $75 without the iron
Stanley 60 1/2 low angle block plane (with orig box)...$60-$80, maybe more for collector
Stanley bullnose 75…maybe $50
Stanley sweetheart #3 & #4…$40-$60 each
Stanley #5…$30-$40
.
You done good, Son.


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to say, this is one of the best online communities I've had the pleasure of joining! I've much to learn…

Question about the missing iron on the no12 scraper. Can I use a card scraper instead? I also work with a machinist, would it worth trying to have him make something for it?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

check Lee Valley and Hock tool. Both should have it and they are not that expensive I don't think.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well fonz i agree ya done well. We're only nice because youre throwin around tons of tool porn


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

We're only nice because youre throwin around tons of tool porn 

*And* he's giving away one of those planes to a lucky responder to this thread…. right?


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Some pictures as promised!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

It may the angle of the photo but if that scraper is a #12 1/4 it generally sells for double or more than a #12, especially if it has a properly marked SW blade. Most 12 1/4s you find have unmarked blades.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

very nice finds. They all look to be in great shape. You did well.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You FREAK! Fonzi. Let's talk about that Preston, PM if you like, but I don't have a lot to hide from the guys here (HPOYD). Let's get that thing moving…toward me. If you want to keep it, promise me you'll love it. Otherwise, let's make a deal before JusFine sees it


----------



## fonzie (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, I have had a great week with these planes. The bench planes were already tuned and are proving to be nice users. I've taken a few strokes with the Preston, and it is a lovely little plane. But, to be perfectly honest, I think I under-appreciate it, and would rather it go to a better home…

Bertha, I'll be sending you a PM. If anyone else is interested in either the Preston or the Stanley No 12, let me know!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That Preston deserves me. I offer proof. I stage shoulder planes in the background of my pictures, lol
.


----------

